

Websites and books on technology-based startups beyond the web-focused ones? - knowledgesale

HN focuses mostly on web startups. Could you guys recommend  any resources on startups in other fields (like medicine, chemistry, material science, manufacturing automation or sensors) ?
======
wallflower
If you really want to read about technology startups in other fields, MIT's
Technology Review is legendary

<http://www.technologyreview.com/>

Classic books before you go outside software hardware

"Showstopper! The Breakneck Race to Create Windows NT and the Next Generation
at Microsoft"

[http://www.amazon.com/Showstopper-Breakneck-Windows-
Generati...](http://www.amazon.com/Showstopper-Breakneck-Windows-Generation-
Microsoft/dp/0759285780)

"Money from Thin Air: The Story of Craig McCaw, the Visionary who Invented the
Cell Phone Industry, and His Next Billion-Dollar Idea"

[http://www.amazon.com/Money-Thin-Air-Visionary-Billion-
Dolla...](http://www.amazon.com/Money-Thin-Air-Visionary-Billion-
Dollar/dp/0812926978)

Any bio related to blockbuster drug discovery like:

"Laughing Gas, Viagra, and Lipitor: The Human Stories behind the Drugs We Use"

[http://www.amazon.com/Laughing-Gas-Viagra-Lipitor-
Stories/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Laughing-Gas-Viagra-Lipitor-
Stories/dp/0195300998)

Kinda off-beat but "The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test" by Tom Wolfe

And if you've read many references to "Founders at Work" and do not yet own
your own copy, it is the best startup book out there.

~~~
knowledgesale
Very valuable comment, thanks!

